# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Объясните как такое может быть (Сеть в CentOS)

## dmitryja

Доброе время суток!
Помогите не сойти с ума! Пожалуйста.

Имею 4 сетeвых интерфейса в CentOS 6.2

192.168.0.0/18 dev eth1  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.10.30
192.168.0.0/18 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.10.26
192.168.0.0/18 dev eth2  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.10.28
192.168.0.0/18 dev eth3  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.10.27
169.254.0.0/16 dev eth3  scope link  metric 1002
169.254.0.0/16 dev eth0  scope link  metric 1003
169.254.0.0/16 dev eth1  scope link  metric 1004
169.254.0.0/16 dev eth2  scope link  metric 1005

Все 4 линка административно UP.
Физически линк воткнут только в eth0.
С другого пк пингуются ВСЕ ip.

При этом если линк переставлять в другие порты, то не пингуется вообще ничего.

При этом если класть все линки административно и UP только нужный, то по отдельности каждый из них пингуется.

В ядре форвардинг запрещен. В iptables forward drop.

Как это может быть?

----------


## alexsem909

что тебе рассказывает #cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  ?

----------

